# UKBFF Welsh Championships Play by Play with James Llewellin



## supercell

Not to be outdone by Shaun Ray and Flex Wheeler on Muscular Development, I thought it would be fun to try the same here on UK-Muscle!!

The coverage will start tomorrow, Sunday 13th Sept, at approximately 13.00 BST with the finals commencing at 18.00 BST.

Coverage may be interupted as I prep my LHW guy but I will do my best to keep the commentary going.

There are some fantastic physiques on show and after seeing Mike and Lisa today, there should be between 55 and 60 competitors.

I will be honest with my appraisals of the physiques on show.

I'm now off out with Paul Scarb for some food and discussion on tomorrows show.

J


----------



## LittleChris

Good idea


----------



## clarkey

Looking forward to this boss man...its excellent for those who cant get tickets.


----------



## defdaz

Brilliant, thanks James! :thumb:


----------



## Rebus

Should be interesting....i'll be glued to my laptop..Good luck to all those entering:thumb:


----------



## sbeast007

ill def be following this thread great idea mate!


----------



## Willie

Any truth in the rumour Jodie Marsh is competing in this?


----------



## Biggerdave

Good stuff look forward to your updates pal


----------



## roy

roll on 1 oclock!!!!


----------



## XJPX

Looking forward to this


----------



## Prodiver

Subscribed!


----------



## LeeB

give it to us james... you know what we all want... photo of zak!


----------



## pflx

Show us the Kahn, please please


----------



## pflx

Hmmm i bet Shaun RAY or Flex would of showed us a pic of the Kahn by now :whistling: lol


----------



## supercell

Well the show is about to start and I have assumed my seat on the front row next to Giles and Alex.

As far as John Griffiths goes, he's looking great after a nightmare on friday night where he spewed all his carbs up and was violently sick for around 4 hours.

He was falt again yesterday morning but dry and this morning after ramming a load more in him yesterday he's dry as a bone and nice and tight.

Loads of gaunt looking guys and girls here today and the anticipation is huge!!

I'll keep you all up to speed with each class as it happens; stay tuned folks!!

J


----------



## ak786

khan for the win


----------



## supercell

Saw Neil and he's very happy with both Zack and Jordan. They are both where they need to be!!!

Zack walked by and looked like a tank!

J


----------



## supercell

Juniors

1. Jon Jones. Good upper body, light in the legs, could be harder

2. Jon Hearne. Good conditioning and colour, Good legs and nice balance. Have him winning

3. Billy Waters. Smaller guy, nice conditioning, good calves, good structure.

4. Shaun Denlex. Lighter frame, great calves, good conditioning

5. Lloyd Harding. Slight build, taller guy, soft. Good shoulders.

6. Gareth Edwards. Big junior, thick arms and chest, could be harder, gyno

First call out

3

4

6

2

Second call out

2

3

6

This for me is the top 3


----------



## Flexboy23

Nice info... keep it coming


----------



## supercell

Inter under 80's

8. Simon Owen. Very smooth, needs another 8 weeks

9. Simon Evans. Good back, lower back in, good quads, nice conditioning, good showing, tan a bit light!

10.Christian Jones. Chunky physique, needs to master standing relaxed, conditioning ok, thick lower chest needs more upper, Great tris, could be a tad harder.

11.Andrew Waters. Turned up in speedos, WTF, looks like a swimmer, good condition on upper body

12. Rob Hughes. Over use of dream tan, great arms, needs more chest and thigh sweep, lower back nearly there. Needs to sort out tan!!


----------



## dogue

loveing this james

...thank you


----------



## Rob68

:thumb: ...nice work supercell...


----------



## supercell

First call out.

12.

10.

9.

Top 3 above

Second call out

8.

9.


----------



## supercell

Inters under 90's

14. Darren Harris. Wide back, needs more legs and conditioning below the waist

15. Tim Thomas. Good conditioning, good shoulders, light in the legs

16. Paul Brinkworth. Smoothest of them but still a good shape, nice big shoulders and chunky legs

18. Samuel Fomba. Chunky shoulders, chest and arms but no back, soft below the legs, high calves

First call out

14

16

For second and third in my opinion. OR maybe first and second?


----------



## supercell

Inters over 100kg

20. Steven Edwards. Good upper body, smooth legs, good calves

21. Marc Robinson. Flat chest, good legs, good shoulders, smooth abs, looks like holding water.

22. Sebastian Kakol. Shorter guy, big smooth legs, chunky but needs another 6 weeks

23. Martin Grover. Tatoos detract from physique, smooth, needs more cardio

24. Peter Brewin. Good delts, small waist, smoooooth legs. Wide back, good calves

Does noone want to diet here??!!!

First call out

24

21

20

Second call out

23

21


----------



## miles2345

Seems to be a distinct lack of conditioning in general, i know it is 5 weeks from the final but would have expected to see better condition still


----------



## supercell

Third call out

20

22

24


----------



## Rob68

who stands out for you so far james?


----------



## supercell

Miss Fitness coming shortly......


----------



## Biggerdave

Great stuff James, enjoying this


----------



## supercell

Fitness

Vicki Cale

Feminine, but smooth, just on her own.


----------



## supercell

Bodyfitness

26 Joanne Griffiths, fab condition, too muscular, good looking girl, tan a little patchy, wwide shoulders

27 Sarah Hallet. Good colour, massive shoulders, good calves, very feminine but again a little hard.

Both girls would do well in NABBA trained


----------



## glanzav

ah jo awesome

hows alex looking


----------



## supercell

Masters over 40's

28. Peter Beddoe. Tatoos detract, nice solid looking physique, needs more sheen, good colour. Big bi's

29. Shane George. Smooth, lacks hamstrings, good calves, needs another 6-8 weeks

30. Tom Devers. Flat chest, good delts and calves, good colour,

31. Kirk Morgan. Good back, little loose skin, light in the legs

32. Steve Warning. Good conditioning, good abs, full chest, needs more delt caps

33. Phil Spooner. Great legs and delts, conditioning ok, shallow chest, very nice structure, loose skin on lower back and still fat holding on

firest call out

33

32

28

second call out

30

31

29


----------



## stow

nice one James, thanks for this.

Are you on iphone etc or lap top with internet link?


----------



## Harry Sacks

Nice one james


----------



## supercell

Masters over 50

34. John Young. Nice conditioning, legs not quite as cut, great delt arm tie ins, Back hard but glutes soft

35. Howard Thomas. Tall guy, good conditioning, crazy vascularity, good calves. Knows how to diet!!!!

36. Vince Gregory. Nice conditioning, crazy lower back detail, great calves, good leg separation. Not the biggest but great physique.

37. Kevin Allen. Stands out as smoothest in class, good arms, soft from back and below the waist.

Probably the best class condition wise of the whole class!!!!Good work guys!!!!!

First call out.

34

36


----------



## supercell

stow said:


> nice one James, thanks for this.
> 
> Are you on iphone etc or lap top with internet link?


Laptop with very slow dongle!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Nice work James x


----------



## Mr Incredible

wasn't there an inters over 90's before the super heavies over 100's?


----------



## daniel.m

have the super heavies been on already?


----------



## Mr Incredible

daniel.m said:


> have the super heavies been on already?


I think thats the over 100kg's so yes read the earlier posts


----------



## PRL

Nice one Jo and Vicki


----------



## welsh_ryan

whens kahn and steve on ???


----------



## roy

come on we want the low down on kahn!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stow

Maybe James is searching for his jaw on the floor


----------



## roy

i can sense it he has passed out seeing zack at 4% and 280lb


----------



## pflx

tell us please please please Mr Llewellin, how does the Kahn look?


----------



## The Chauffeur

Thanks for posting this James.


----------



## 3752

supercell said:


> Does noone want to diet here??!!!


sorry James this is wrong



miles2345 said:


> Seems to be a distinct lack of conditioning in general, i know it is 5 weeks from the final but would have expected to see better condition still


disrespectfull and not needed IMO

what you seem to forget is alot of these guys are first timers


----------



## Cowsfortea

What's happen here then?


----------



## defdaz

James is just giving his opinion, not sure how that can be wrong?

Thanks James, really appreciate your efforts.


----------



## supercell

Classic Bodybuilding.

41 Mark Barrett: Looking flat holding water, No tan

42 Fordan Owens: Pleasing shape, but could be sharper

43 Chris Jackson: Looking a bit flat and smooth, good presentation

44 Stephen Wright: flat and holding water, needs more muscularity

45 Mathew Moses: No tan, needs more muscularity

46 Dan Evans: Good tan, well balanced physique,

47 Jonathon Gammon: Muscular,

Mr Under 70K

48 Sean Furlong: Smooth, well balanced, could be sharper

49 Simon horsell: Good physique, very lean, looks heavy in the weight class

50 Lee Dissmire: Muscular, lean, needs more muscular development in legs

51 Paul Davies: Light on the legs, good upper body, could be sharper

Mr Under 80K

52 Mark Owen: very good condition, good overall muscularity, could be heavier in the legs,

53 Mike Harry: Very well balanced physique with an excellent posing routine. Could be slightly sharper. Nice physique.

54 Lee Callaghan: Lots of muscularity complete looking physique if I was going to be critical the only thing I would say is his waist is slightly distended.

Mr Under 90K

55 Damian Guest: Nice shape pleasing physique with good amount of muscularity however needs to be sharper.

56 Paul Gregory: Muscular looking physique holding water and some body fat

57 Gavin Llewellyn: Generally a good physique however lacked condition and could do with better tan.

17 John Griffiths: Outstanding physique, stacks of muscle, coupled with excellent condition, stands out in the class

Mr Under 100K

58 Justin Trollope: looking massive, huge arms and shoulders, sharp condition overall

59 Darren Snook: Balanced physique, looking smooth and holding water.

60 Jordan Jones: Pleasing physique, but, still holding body fat and water, conditioning comes through when poses.


----------



## supercell

Mr Over 100K

51 Steve Fairchild: Best showing for Steve. Still could be harder.

52 Alex Giorgiev: Awesome size and conditioning. Winner of the class IMO

53 Shane Bye: Conditioned, legs need bringing up a little.

64 Zack Khan: Massive good conditioning upper body but still smooth on quads. Weighed in at 127kgs. Glutes showing through. Impressive outing and should peak for the finals.

Do they go for size or conditioning?!!!!


----------



## supercell

Judges called both Zack and Alex to front. First and second without a doubt!!


----------



## welsh_ryan

thanks james

any pics at all ?? :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz

127kg - almost 20 stone exactly. Bonkers!


----------



## rs007

re the poor conditoning comments... coming from James, got to be valid. Call a spade a fkn spade - I for one am sick of show reports that fairy around, scared to tell it like it is... if someone is off, they are off, bottom line. If loads of people are off, questions need to be asked lol, and I dont see first time as a valid excuse tbh - or any more valid than any other I should say. No one gets bettrer from only focusing on the positives and skimming over the negatives.

Reps for this James, great coverage, and I am grateful for you taking the time out of your day to do this...


----------



## Mr Incredible

is it first 2 or first three in Mr's go thru?


----------



## miles2345

Pscarb said:


> sorry James this is wrong
> 
> disrespectfull and not needed IMO
> 
> what you seem to forget is alot of these guys are first timers


It is an observation of what i was watching, it didnt single people out and it is a fair observation IMO but it is just an opinion.


----------



## Mr Incredible

supercell said:


> Judges called both Zack and Alex to front. First and second without a doubt!!


Top two Brits; Giogiev and Khan LOL! great english genetics for ya:laugh:


----------



## welsh_ryan

is there many big welsh boys out there now ?

sorry not very clue up on local talents in wales :thumbup1:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Mr Incredible said:


> Top two Brits; Giogiev and Khan LOL! great english genetics for ya:laugh:


LOL!

Thanks james for doing this, 127kg is insane!!!


----------



## glanzav

welsh_ryan said:


> is there many big welsh boys out there now ?
> 
> sorry not very clue up on local talents in wales :thumbup1:


yea me hahaha


----------



## jw007

rs007 said:


> re the poor conditoning comments... coming from James, got to be valid. Call a spade a fkn spade - I for one am sick of show reports that fairy around, scared to tell it like it is... if someone is off, they are off, bottom line. If loads of people are off, questions need to be asked lol, and I dont see first time as a valid excuse tbh - or any more valid than any other I should say. No one gets bettrer from only focusing on the positives and skimming over the negatives.
> 
> Reps for this James, great coverage, and I am grateful for you taking the time out of your day to do this...


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

glanzav said:


> yea me hahaha


So modest :laugh:


----------



## Rebus

Mr Incredible said:


> is it first 2 or first three in Mr's go thru?


Curious too, as some of the qualifiers only the 1st place went through throughout the whole show....I wonder how they decide if it should be 1st and 2nd who go through, and if 2nd or even 3rd go through which has happened plenty times, what makes the criteria for that to happen at that particular show and not others???


----------



## dixie normus

rs007 said:


> re the poor conditoning comments... coming from James, got to be valid. Call a spade a fkn spade - I for one am sick of show reports that fairy around, scared to tell it like it is... if someone is off, they are off, bottom line. If loads of people are off, questions need to be asked lol, and I dont see first time as a valid excuse tbh - or any more valid than any other I should say. No one gets bettrer from only focusing on the positives and skimming over the negatives.
> 
> Reps for this James, great coverage, and I am grateful for you taking the time out of your day to do this...


doesn't stop you being a fat c()nt fae ayrshire:lol:


----------



## Rebus

In fairness isn't James just giving his opinion of what he see's...I'm sure when people are sitting in the audience they would be thinking along the similar lines of someone being smooth or a bit off etc hence their own ability to make there own decisions on their beliefs of placements...

I wouldnt say he was dissing people in particular, but im sure when they read the thread themselves they may take it as constructive criticism to help better themselves next time.


----------



## 3752

rs007 said:


> re the poor conditoning comments... coming from James, got to be valid. Call a spade a fkn spade - I for one am sick of show reports that fairy around, scared to tell it like it is... if someone is off, they are off, bottom line. If loads of people are off, questions need to be asked lol, and I dont see first time as a valid excuse tbh - or any more valid than any other I should say. No one gets bettrer from only focusing on the positives and skimming over the negatives.
> 
> Reps for this James, great coverage, and I am grateful for you taking the time out of your day to do this...


What James has said about individuals is correct my objection is the no on dieting comment I prepped one of the o90 inter class and u can belive he dieted


----------



## tom jones

Thanx for doing this today James:thumb:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Excellent write up. James isnt trying to offend anyone Paul, it is good he has taken time to do this... It is good to see someone be some honest rather than the fence sitters that lurk about


----------



## bigkiwi

Appreciate your personal time to update the site this way James


----------



## ElfinTan

As far as I am aware Paul is not taking anything James has said as offensive nor has James understood this to be so....so lets just carry on reading James excellent objective updates! x


----------



## pflx

Cheers James very helpfull for us that cant get there to know wots happening


----------



## supercell

Juniors

John Hearne 1st place

Billy Waters 2nd Place

Shaun Dexter 3rd place

Good pose down guys. ALL 3 awarded invites, well done boys!

J


----------



## supercell

In respects to my comments, I am merely saying what I see. Whether Paul or I prepped anyone is irrelavant. I didn't actually know the guys that Paul prepped so my comments are exactly as I see them.

If I have caused any offence then I am sorry but unfortunately this sport is ALL about how you look and as peoples reasons for competing are all different people reach different levels of conditioning.

J


----------



## 3752

ElfinTan said:


> As far as I am aware Paul is not taking anything James has said as offensive nor has James understood this to be so....so lets just carry on reading James excellent objective updates! x


exactly tania


----------



## 3752

supercell said:


> In respects to my comments, I am merely saying what I see. Whether Paul or I prepped anyone is irrelavant. I didn't actually know the guys that Paul prepped so my comments are exactly as I see them.
> 
> If I have caused any offence then I am sorry but unfortunately this sport is ALL about how you look and as peoples reasons for competing are all different people reach different levels of conditioning.
> 
> J


Your individual comments are bang on mate what I thought was wrong was the comment saying no one in that class had dieted, on a seperate not my guy jon hearne just won so well pleases.

I will disagree on the SHeavies though James for me sack has it ):


----------



## Rebus

supercell said:


> Juniors
> 
> John Hearne 1st place
> 
> Billy Waters 2nd Place
> 
> Shaun Dexter 3rd place
> 
> Good pose down guys. ALL 3 awarded invites, well done boys!
> 
> J


Congratulations to all three for getting through to the finals. Its a big achievement and something to be proud of for just getting there. :beer:


----------



## supercell

Inters under 80kgs

Rob Hughes 1st place

Christian Jones 3rd place

Simon Evans 2nd Place

Winner got invite. All dried out a little this evening, better showing!


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> Your individual comments are bang on mate what I thought was wrong was the comment saying no one in that class had dieted, on a seperate not my guy jon hearne just won so well pleases.
> 
> I will disagree on the SHeavies though James for me sack has it ):


He looked good mate, a deserved winner! Another 7-10lbs and he'll be bang on. Easy by mid oct!

Yes the more I think about it Zack is just too big for Alex. Both impressed me hugely!

Maybe comment was a little flippant but hey thats me, write before I think, it is a Llewellin trait:beer:

J


----------



## supercell

Great splits from number 18, shame about his trunks; bright luminous green! Yeah baby!


----------



## hilly

awesome right up james appreciated.


----------



## supercell

Inters under 90kgs

Darren Harris 2nd place

Paul Brinkworth 1st place

Samuel Fomba 3rd place

One invite to the British for first place


----------



## Rob68

think your gonna have to do a reporting job for the olympia now james:thumbup1:


----------



## pea head

Thanks for the updates


----------



## 3752

supercell said:


> He looked good mate, a deserved winner! Another 7-10lbs and he'll be bang on. Easy by mid oct!
> 
> Yes the more I think about it Zack is just too big for Alex. Both impressed me hugely!
> 
> Maybe comment was a little flippant but hey thats me, write before I think, it is a Llewellin trait:beer:
> 
> J


That's cool mate as isaid your revue individualy is bang on, I have just said to jon 7-10lbs for the finals  now no mention of me and you in the bar until 1.30am mate


----------



## supercell

Inters over 90kgs

Stephen Edwards 1st place

Martin Grover 3rd place

Peter Brewin 2nd place

2 invites given

None of these guys are conditioned. Time to get back on the treadmill boys!

Miss Fitness

Vicki Cale 1st place


----------



## supercell

Masters over 40

Phil Spooner 1st Place

Steve Waring 2nd Place

Peter Beddoe 3rd Place

I like Phil Spooner in this class, classy physique and great quads, some of the best in the show IMO.


----------



## supercell

Masters Over 50

John Young 2nd place

Howard Thomas 3rd place

Vince Gregory 1st place

Howard Thomas is off the fcuking scale with conditioning!!! All a real credit to the sport and over 50, unbelieveable.

Great class this one with some classy conditioned physiques. Dont make them like they used too!!!

All going to the British and well deserved!

Battery about to go so will be back later with the rest of the classes!!!


----------



## Mr Incredible

Its great that the more mature guys brought it, when they keep going like that they can get to know their bodies so well


----------



## sbeast007

excellent reporting mate.....keep the results comin in.

how did justin trollope do?


----------



## eva

C'mmooooonnn!!!! I have to hear the over 100kg's results, how did aleks do?


----------



## supercell

Classic bodybuilding

Dan Evans 1st place

Jonathon Gammon 2nd Place

Jordan Owens 3rd place

Under 70's

Simon Horsell 1st place

Lee Dissmire 2nd place

Sean Furlong 3rd Place

Under 80's

Lee Callaghan 1st place

Mark Owen 2nd place

Mike Harry 3rd place


----------



## TaintedSoul

James thanks for the review of the day as it went on. I actually used your post to put names to chaps on my friends facebook pictures.

much appreciated.


----------



## supercell

Mens u90kgs

John Griffiths 1st place

Gavin Llewellyn 2nd place

Damien Guest 3rd place

Awesome result Mr Griffiths. Absolutely shredded!!!


----------



## eva

YES........c'mon!


----------



## roy

someone must have a pic of big zack!!!!!!!!


----------



## eva

i do


----------



## Alex The Kid

I have been following this thread since one,dam im tired now lol

not long left for the overall.. yesss lets av it!!!!!


----------



## eva

Did someone ask for a pic ok aleks and kahn together?


----------



## supercell

Under 100kgs

Justin Trollope 1st place

Jordan Jones 2nd place

Darren Snook 3rd place

Justin looks very good indeed. Just needs to control his abdomen. A lot better than the NABBA British where he won the overall. All at an age of 44!! Phenominal.


----------



## welsh_ryan

looks like zack is on for the win

if he does should set him up nice


----------



## mikeymo

wow they both look great


----------



## eva

aleks brought the legs though.


----------



## Alex The Kid

Cheers for this james much appreciated

nice pic eva do you have anymore??


----------



## eva




----------



## roy

more pics more pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eva




----------



## littlelegs2009

is this event still going on then and who has taken the title alex or khan

i think alek got it in the bag but khan is alot bigger but alek got the legs


----------



## eva




----------



## eva




----------



## roy

boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooommm!!!!


----------



## eva

Aleks CRUSHES kahn here.


----------



## littlelegs2009

we need the results come on


----------



## supercell

Mens over 100kgs The Superheavies!!!

Alex is a great poser, real classical. Great conditioning to boot

Shane is in great condition here, best showing to date.

Zack is fooking huge, it has to be said!!!

The result.............

Alex Giorgiev 2nd place

Zack 'King' Khan 1st place

Shane Bye 3rd place


----------



## eva




----------



## welsh_ryan

awsome :thumbup1:


----------



## littlelegs2009

really really gutted alek needed to win but good effort my friend


----------



## roy

now whats your prediction for the super heavies for the finals!!!!!! now you have had a good look!!!


----------



## mikeymo

is zack's weak point his posing?


----------



## miles2345

how was stus guest spot gutted i couldnt stay but I need to stay in my routine and ive had a really long weekend


----------



## supercell

The Overall!!!!!

And the winner is...........................................................................................................................................................................

.........................................................................................................................................................

.....ZACK KHAN!!!!!!


----------



## hilly

good victory for big zack cant wait to see some pics


----------



## Prodiver

Thanks for the live feed James! :thumb:


----------



## welsh_ryan

ya been awsome james thanks a lot

now we want pics lol :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz

Awesome, thanks again James, and also eva for the pics. Zack really needs to remember to have his feet closer together in the front relaxed and double biceps shots. tut! :lol:


----------



## 3752

An excellant show with some great physiques on show it was good to see both Zack and Stuart 5 weeks from the British.

I am shattered running around all day but it was a great day


----------



## TOBE

Cheers for the topic, looking forward to the pics!


----------



## ironmanwales

Well ive just got back from watching my first show and seeing as i never post on here but read it regularly and have learnt a lot so the least i can do is show you some pics i took,By the way the show was excellent really opened my eyes and a bonus to see people from my gym do well (Jeffs)

Bear with me for 20 mins im uploading 36 photos not all great quality but pics all the same,To be fair to Steve fairchild ive met him personally and hes a huge fella and a nice guy to go with it and expected him to do very well,I Seen him come out first me and my gf were upstairs clapping and cheering him on then 2 of the biggest people ive seen in my life came out afterwards and then this well i dunno what he was but it was sure something i never seen before lol turned out to be a man called zak khan,Fair play to you Steve you got full respect from me for going on stage in the first place let alone competing next to what i seen tonight.


----------



## ironmanwales

http://img268.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dscn0313b.jpg


----------



## Joshua

What an amazing show! Arrived at 1pm and saw loads of really impressive physiques and well crafted routines, I had a number of friends in the competition, and got a great show from them too.

I saw PScarb running around looking after his athlete too. I felt shattered sitting there for 9hr or so, so I can imagine that it wasn't easy for the coaches or the competitors.

I was really surprised to see this thread when I got back home. A great job done in posting it and opening the audience up. Nice work.

Although I only had a chicken to eat all day so ravenous now, I came away feeling totally inspired and motivated. I want to get down to the gym and get training - roll on the morrow.

A most excellent day indeed,

J


----------



## Rebus

James, firstly as many have said, appreciate you taking the time and effort to keep us updated with this, especially when you had people competing who you prepped.

On a side note, some 2nd and 3rd places got invites, was that the case in the superheavies too??

:thumb:


----------



## ironmanwales

Both super heavies got invites m8


----------



## stow

Thanks for info all


----------



## Mr Incredible

supercell said:


> Under 100kgs
> 
> Justin Trollope 1st place
> 
> Jordan Jones 2nd place
> 
> Darren Snook 3rd place
> 
> Justin looks very good indeed. Just needs to control his abdomen. A lot better than the NABBA British where he won the overall. All at an age of 44!! Phenominal.


So who gets an invite?


----------



## big silver back

How Zach beat Alex i'll never know :confused1:


----------



## defdaz

ironmanwales said:


> http://img268.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dscn0313b.jpg


Cheers mate! Reps. Zack looked amazing - I've resized this one, hope you don't mind.


----------



## defdaz

big silver back said:


> How Zach beat Alex i'll never know :confused1:


This pic might help explain?


----------



## Rebus

defdaz said:


> This pic might help explain?


Well for me Zack has it there, however i appreciate its only one photo and only a photo....But Zack seems to have more mass and better shape too...


----------



## defdaz

Agreed. Alex's arms especially are too small compared to Zacks.


----------



## flatout.com

hi mate, seen you down there. I didn't have a ticket for the evening and wondered who won out of jo and sarah?

cheers,

Mike.


----------



## flatout.com

miles2345 said:


> how was stus guest spot gutted i couldnt stay but I need to stay in my routine and ive had a really long weekend


who won the girls mate?


----------



## ironmanwales

defdaz said:


> Cheers mate! Reps. Zack looked amazing - I've resized this one, hope you don't mind.


Pics are there m8 for you all to do as you want with them,Hes got huge upper body but i think gorgiev was best all round shape, It was my first show so not to sure what they are judged on.


----------



## danimal

imo zack had aleks comfortably! he was just too damn big and now in better condition than previously i think he has a good chance at the brits


----------



## ironmanwales

Out of the girls im not sure of there names but the 1 with long blonde hair won if that helps?


----------



## 3752

Joshua said:


> I saw PScarb running around looking after his athlete too. I felt shattered sitting there for 9hr or so, so I can imagine that it wasn't easy for the coaches or the competitors.


I wish you would of stuck your leg out mate it would of been nice to meet you, i was shattered and still am it was a very busy day but a good one all my guys did well Jon won and both Mark and Steve looked the best to date (not being hard as it is Marc's first show and not bad to say the guy has had 8 shoulders operations) next time throw your chicken at me...i only had 3 protein bars all day 



ironmanwales said:


> To be fair to Steve fairchild ive met him personally and hes a huge fella and a nice guy to go with it and expected him to do very well,I Seen him come out first me and my gf were upstairs clapping and cheering him on then 2 of the biggest people ive seen in my life came out afterwards and then this well i dunno what he was but it was sure something i never seen before lol turned out to be a man called zak khan,Fair play to you Steve you got full respect from me for going on stage in the first place let alone competing next to what i seen tonight.


Steve is a great guy and friend a huge lump of a man he was in the best condition to date yesterday, he knew he was not going to beat the like of Zack and Alex but he had fun and sometimes this part of competing is forgotten.......



big silver back said:


> How Zach beat Alex i'll never know :confused1:


yes Alex was more conditioned but Zack this time was not out of condition in fact he was in better condition than at the finals last year and just out muscled Alex who i have to say was a good sport and at one point i thought Shane and Zack was going to nudge Alex off the stage 

Zack for me yesterday was exactly where he needed to be he looked much improved, i spoke to him outside and he is revved up for the finals.....



flatout.com said:


> who won the girls mate?


Jo won mate Sarah was gutted and looked amazing but i think Jo just had the more Bodyfitness look on the day i am sure Sarah will be on Jo's heels come the finals though........

I had a great day yesterday met some great people, the standard of the show was great and it was good to yet again see a Junior lineup that was full of talent.....everyone who stood on that stage did well win or lose Bodybuilding is a sport where success comes with trial and error and with this there is a starting point sometimes i think some forget this......

A huge thanks to Mike and Lisa (spelt wrong on purpose Mike  ) not only for another great show but for helping me out cheers guys.....

5 weeks is a long time so remember that those who looked good can fade and those that looked not so good can get better so no conclusions should be made to who will win at the finals......


----------



## XL BODIES LTD

Mr Incredible said:


> So who gets an invite?


Both Justin and Jordan got an invite to the Britain.

Justin was in great shape and is heading for the NABBA Universe.

Jordan was just a little off in my opinion, however he has a great shape and could do some damage at the Britain!


----------



## big silver back

Zach was much bigger agreed but i dont think he should have won just on size, Alex was far more conditioned and the picture shown don't do him justice. I know Zach is a monster and everyone loves him but i think he won before he even got there if you know what i mean. Everyone i spoke to at the show who knew a bit about bodybuilding ( veteran competitors, etc) all said the same thing Zach is a freak and for the average guy watching the show would be the clear winner because he's so huge but bodybuilding is about more than size is'nt it? Look at James L, he won the british up against bigger men, why? It will be interesting to see what happens at the british this year when he's up against Daz, Stuart etc who get in superb condition, are they gonna give it to him for the shock factor?


----------



## Joshua

> I wish you would of stuck your leg out mate it would of been nice to meet you, i was shattered and still am it was a very busy day but a good one all my guys did well Jon won and both Mark and Steve looked the best to date (not being hard as it is Marc's first show and not bad to say the guy has had 8 shoulders operations) next time throw your chicken at me...i only had 3 protein bars all day


I must apologise Paul. I did meet you briefly, but you were catching up with Rhian at the time. I was nursing a bit of a hangover, and was feeling a bit quiet. I should have brought up that we had spoke through UKM. Later on you looked very busy so I thought I would hold off. Sorry mate - no offense was intended.

Mark's transformation over the weeks has been nothing short of staggering IMO as I have witnessed on a weekly basis in the gym. Steve is a huge guy, and he came a lot tighter than I have previous seen him before. His shape seems quite different from previous comps.

One of the things that was so nice was knowing so many of the people who were competing from various gyms around south wales. I was really pleased with some of the guys for whom it was their first time - they all seemed to have a great and enjoyable time. Another thing that was great was some of the women's routines - breathtaking stuff.

Aw, the chicken was nice, but could have done with a few more. Sorry to hear about the protein bars. Next time you are over here I will get you a pint (or shake).

All the best,

J


----------



## Jojo 007

excellent thread James :thumb:


----------



## 3752

big silver back said:


> Zach was much bigger agreed but i dont think he should have won just on size, Alex was far more conditioned and the picture shown don't do him justice. I know Zach is a monster and everyone loves him but i think he won before he even got there if you know what i mean. Everyone i spoke to at the show who knew a bit about bodybuilding ( veteran competitors, etc) all said the same thing Zach is a freak and for the average guy watching the show would be the clear winner because he's so huge but bodybuilding is about more than size is'nt it? Look at James L, he won the british up against bigger men, why? It will be interesting to see what happens at the british this year when he's up against Daz, Stuart etc who get in superb condition, are they gonna give it to him for the shock factor?


i agree mate and is exactly what i have said about prevouise times Zack has competed and been beaten but last night he was in condition he was not off yes Alex was in better condition but then as you say it should not be only about size but i and many others (including the judges) he out muscled alex with enough condition to win.......



Joshua said:


> I must apologise paul. I did meet you briefly, but you were catching up with Rhian at the time. I was nursing a bit of a hangover, and was feeling a bit quiet. I should have brought up that we had spoke through UKM. Later on you looked very busy so I thought I would hold off. Sorry mate - no offense was intended.


 non taken mate....how mad is Rhian 



Joshua said:


> Mark's transformation over the weeks has been nothing short of staggering IMO as I have witnessed on a weekly basis in the gym. Steve is a huge guy, and he came a lot tighter than I have previous seen him before. His shape seems quite different from previous comps.


 cheers mate both guys dug deep for this comp and should be applauded for that it was a pleasure prepping both


----------



## flatout.com

Pscarb said:


> I wish you would of stuck your leg out mate it would of been nice to meet you, i was shattered and still am it was a very busy day but a good one all my guys did well Jon won and both Mark and Steve looked the best to date (not being hard as it is Marc's first show and not bad to say the guy has had 8 shoulders operations) next time throw your chicken at me...i only had 3 protein bars all day
> 
> Steve is a great guy and friend a huge lump of a man he was in the best condition to date yesterday, he knew he was not going to beat the like of Zack and Alex but he had fun and sometimes this part of competing is forgotten.......
> 
> yes Alex was more conditioned but Zack this time was not out of condition in fact he was in better condition than at the finals last year and just out muscled Alex who i have to say was a good sport and at one point i thought Shane and Zack was going to nudge Alex off the stage
> 
> Zack for me yesterday was exactly where he needed to be he looked much improved, i spoke to him outside and he is revved up for the finals.....
> 
> Jo won mate Sarah was gutted and looked amazing but i think Jo just had the more Bodyfitness look on the day i am sure Sarah will be on Jo's heels come the finals though........
> 
> I had a great day yesterday met some great people, the standard of the show was great and it was good to yet again see a Junior lineup that was full of talent.....everyone who stood on that stage did well win or lose Bodybuilding is a sport where success comes with trial and error and with this there is a starting point sometimes i think some forget this......
> 
> A huge thanks to Mike and Lisa (spelt wrong on purpose Mike  ) not only for another great show but for helping me out cheers guys.....
> 
> 5 weeks is a long time so remember that those who looked good can fade and those that looked not so good can get better so no conclusions should be made to who will win at the finals......


Cheers Paul!

I thought Sarah had it personally but hey they both had different good bits and bad bits.

I too thought Steve looked the best to date so well done on that.

Was gonna come over and say hi but was worried you'd have too much on your plate as it was. I was the hobbit in the yellow t-shirt near where you were sat. Maybe next time.

cheers,

Mike.


----------



## big silver back

Pscarb said:


> i agree mate and is exactly what i have said about prevouise times Zack has competed and been beaten but last night he was in condition he was not off yes Alex was in better condition but then as you say it should not be only about size but i and many others (including the judges) he out muscled alex with enough condition to win.......
> 
> Point taken :thumbup1: Steve looked great by the way, much improved on last year :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Zack's not all about mass though is he, he's got absolutely fantastic shape too - no real weaknesses, other than the conditioning one. :thumb:


----------



## alan87

great thread...


----------



## Rebus

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Both Justin and Jordan got an invite to the Britain.
> 
> Justin was in great shape and is heading for the NABBA Universe.
> 
> Jordan was just a little off in my opinion, however he has a great shape and could do some damage at the Britain!


Does that mean Justin isn't doing the Nottingham finals??


----------



## big silver back

BRABUS said:


> Does that mean Justin isn't doing the Nottingham finals??


 I spoke to Justin after the show last night and he is goin to do the finals


----------



## Jay.32

Great Thread James...

Anyone got any more pics??


----------



## bigsteve1974

thanks for the comments.... yes brought a different look this year i had concentrated alot on getting my waist in by using pilates 2 to 3 times a week.... but still to be hinest found it very on that stage with the heat etc.. to keep controll of things.. :tongue: ..

my plan now is to take some good time out and spend with my family then i WILL be back in 2011....i know what i have to work on so take couple of weeks out from the gym... and concentrate on having an off season.....

what people must remember is that i first starting competing in september 2007... so im still a baby to this against guiys like alex who was saying he had been competative for 24 years.... and personally i think he looked his best yesterday..... was a good battle....

speak soon:thumb:

steve


----------



## big silver back

bigsteve1974 said:


> thanks for the comments.... yes brought a different look this year i had concentrated alot on getting my waist in by using pilates 2 to 3 times a week.... but still to be hinest found it very on that stage with the heat etc.. to keep controll of things.. :tongue: ..
> 
> my plan now is to take some good time out and spend with my family then i WILL be back in 2011....i know what i have to work on so take couple of weeks out from the gym... and concentrate on having an off season.....
> 
> what people must remember is that i first starting competing in september 2007... so im still a baby to this against guiys like alex who was saying he had been competative for 24 years.... and personally i think he looked his best yesterday..... was a good battle....
> 
> speak soon:thumb:
> 
> steve


 Steve you looked great mate, to stand on stage with that caliber of competitor and hold your own is a feat in itself and you did it with ease mate :thumb:


----------



## supercell

Well finally got back to kent about 30 mins ago after training at Jordans Gym deep in the Valleys at around 11am.

He was having a photo shoot with Alex but we managd to get a chance to talk after. Jordan was very down on himself yesterday and was not going to do the finals for a number of reasons. However, he agreed he got too heavy in the off season and didn't peak for the Welsh. That was always the plan that Neil and Jordan had anyway and with 5 weeks to go he will be exactly where he needs to be if he decides to go ahead.

With Jordan its all about illusion and as I said, he has one of those physiques that looks good when he is not 100% but when he is 100% he looks incredible and can be unstoppable.

His attitude was a little different today after some food and a good nights sleep. I am sure him and Neil will chat over the next few days and decide what they feel is right to do.

Personally I would love to see him do the British. It will give him a chance to get right down in bodyfat and then after get a great rebound whilst staying a little closer to correct off season conditioning.

As far as Justin, he is going to do the finals as he told me the Universe isn't until the week after. Justin impressed me a lot and its the first time I have actually spoken to him. I thought he looked better for the pre judge than the finals so whatever you did Justin, dont so it again for the finals or the Uni!!

IMO he was better yesterday than when he won the NABBA overall and with 5 weeks left he will look phenominal losing another 10 or so lbs.

Zack too impressed me a lot yesterday. I saw a different man yesterday, someone who is finally realising that this game isn't as easy as it first may seem to somebody with incredible genetics. Neil has done a great job with him thus far and once he drops another 15-20lbs he will be even more formidable.

Its just his shape and his immense size that is just so imposing on a stage. Take the overall, that was quite possibly stacked with some of the best physiques in the country, and he made them all look tiny. Yes he wasn't the most conditioned by along way but you cant help getting mesmorised by him.

The super heavyweight decision could have gone either way and noone would have argued, yesterday pure mass and just enough conditioning won the day. I thought Alex looked phenominal too and was such a gracious loser to Zack, which speaks volumes about him. After seeing him last year win the overall in poor condition, his outing will have given him far more satisfaction. He was and still is one of the greats in the super heavyweights.

I also wanted to talk a little bit about John Griffiths. He comfortably won his light heavyweight class and that's not taking anything away from the other guys. His conditoning was probably the best of any competitor in the 5 weight classes and he was delighted with his win. He was still smiling when I met him at the gym today. It meant so much to him. He said winning his class at the Welsh means more than anything that he may or may not do at the UK's.

He weighed around 5lbs lighter than last year but brought his lower back and hams right in which is what pushed him into second last year against Pricey. There's still a little to come off and with 3 full days of loading instead of the 2 due to violent sickness on friday, he should come in around 3lbs heavier for the UK's.

The middleweight winner Lee Callaghan, was also superb and one that will IMO be in the top 3 come the UK's. It was a stacked class with 3 phenominal athletes all in great condition with very pleasing lines.

Simon Horsell also looked great as an under 70's competitor and I wish him well for the finals.

As for Stuart he still has some work to do which we spoke about last night. Like a lot of athletes Stuart realises that getting too heavy in the off season is actually counterproductive and makes contest dieting so much harder. He will still be ready in 5 weeks time for the finals and that's all I am focusing on now. After seeing him back in the hotel last night, his bodyfat is low and what is very pleasing is that its very evenly distributed around his body and doesn't sit in particular stubborn pockets.

I think in a way the guest spot deflated him a little but that is always the problem when you follow someone like Zack on stage, who is competing and has SO much anticipation surrounding him. It should motivate him and spur him on to reach his end goal and I am confident that he will get there. Firstly we have the qualifier in 3 weeks and then after the finals.

I wanted to thank Paul Scarb too. We finally had the opportunity for a really good natter on the sat night over dinner and again in the bar until the wee hours on sunday morning. Always a pleasure mate.

The biggest thanks goes to Mike and Lisa for their great hospitality and kindness that they showed me throughout the whole weekend. I stopped by at their house on the sat afternoon and chicken, rice and red sauce awaited me!! It was great seeing them again and yet again the venue was absolutely packed to the rafters for the pre judge and the finals. I say it again, it is THE best show in the country, not only for competitors but also for support. Lets hope this rowdy lot get their butts up to Nottingham this year cos if they do they will bring the house down.

Thankyou too to everyone who came up and introduced themselves to me. You, the bodybuilding fans, are what keeps this sport alive and keeps me motivated to carry on training and competing.

So here we are with 5 weeks left to the finals. As Paul says A LOT can happen in 5 weeks, good and bad, so I am not making any predictions right now. I'm gonna leave that to everyone else for once.

J


----------



## TaintedSoul

Here's some pics stolen from mates facebook. 

The best ones of funny enough of Zack and co. There are a few others.


----------



## TaintedSoul

And last two of Zack front and back.


----------



## 3752

supercell said:


> With Jordan its all about illusion and as I said, he has one of those physiques that looks good when he is not 100% but when he is 100% he looks incredible and can be unstoppable.
> 
> His attitude was a little different today after some food and a good nights sleep. I am sure him and Neil will chat over the next few days and decide what they feel is right to do.
> 
> Personally I would love to see him do the British. It will give him a chance to get right down in bodyfat and then after get a great rebound whilst staying a little closer to correct off season conditioning.


i agree 100% mate Jordan looked better in the evening and you can really see how good he will look peaked, i really hope he does the British because the illusion he gives is worth an extra 20lbs on some others....



supercell said:


> I think in a way the guest spot deflated him a little but that is always the problem when you follow someone like Zack on stage, who is competing and has SO much anticipation surrounding him. It should motivate him and spur him on to reach his end goal and I am confident that he will get there. Firstly we have the qualifier in 3 weeks and then after the finals.


Stuart should not be deflated he looked good up there he does not need to peak now he needs it in 3/5 weeks time....



supercell said:


> I wanted to thank Paul Scarb too. We finally had the opportunity for a really good natter on the sat night over dinner and again in the bar until the wee hours on sunday morning. Always a pleasure mate.


 i had a great time James it was a pleasure to meet Johnny and his missus the food was lovely (although hard to cook  ) and it was great to finally catch up on all fronts......see you in 5 weeks time buddy


----------



## Jay.32

Has anyone got any pics of John Griffiths???


----------



## zacco

great photos here http://www.fotofanatic.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=1922


----------



## bigsteve1974

One person We fogetting on this day Was LYDIA.... she did a Fantastic Job tanning everyone up... and running around like an head less chicken... all tans looked great.....

Thanks from all of us at First Choice Fitness.. :thumb:

good job

steve


----------



## supercell

Agree Steve, cracking job, the poor girl looked shattered on the sat morning at 6am and then was confronted with dieted BBers dangly bits!! Not a sight for sore eyes!

J


----------



## cool3water

i not sure how this works but i have pics of all who entered the welsh comp as i had a mate in front row taking pics he s a pro photographer and he had pics of all poses and all heavey weights and light weights novice and over fortys as i said all , i will try post a few if any one would like to see some or would like some got to fotofanatic.co.uk or contact me by email [email protected] and i can post them on to you all , i should never have gone on stage , but everyone made me feel very welcome, only 60 kilos and i looked really funny next to the intermediates under 80 kilos,

i should have been in the classics but i will be there next year to show improvment in size lol but really good show

thankyou all who was there on sunday one amazing day on my doorstep. awsome fun


----------



## cool3water

supercell said:


> Inter under 80's
> 
> 8. Simon Owen. Very smooth, needs another 8 weeks
> 
> 9. Simon Evans. Good back, lower back in, good quads, nice conditioning, good showing, tan a bit light!
> 
> 10.Christian Jones. Chunky physique, needs to master standing relaxed, conditioning ok, thick lower chest needs more upper, Great tris, could be a tad harder.
> 
> 11.Andrew Waters. Turned up in speedos, WTF, looks like a swimmer, good condition on upper body
> 
> 12. Rob Hughes. Over use of dream tan, great arms, needs more chest and thigh sweep, lower back nearly there. Needs to sort out tan!!


11 andrew waters first time and in wronge category , i will be back next year , and not looking like a swimer , lol pmsl what an experience , and great warm welcome thanks all, i will have to stuff in more macky dee;s , with extra sus lol

well done to all brilliant show , if you would like pics i got everyone, fotofanatic is a mates website he was sitting in front all day, once again thanks for comments but i looked anorexic lol pmsl , enter classics next year, ther emore my weight, lol


----------



## cool3water

cracking top pics i look anorexic next to the rest of intermediates under 80 kilos , i only weighed in at 60 lol but what funn , had a ball cant wait till next year ,


----------



## cool3water

TaintedSoul said:


> Here's some pics stolen from mates facebook.
> 
> The best ones of funny enough of Zack and co. There are a few others.


i looked ill in top pics next to the under 80 kilos , i only weighed in at 58 kilo lol pmsl but had one amazing experience be back next year in classics , and a years worth of macky dees,

lol pmsl

brill day good comp excellent welcome from all comettitors and coaches brill had a ball


----------



## VIDEO ERIC




----------

